# كيف تدفيء بيتتك بالطاقة الشمسية



## اسامةالجمل (21 سبتمبر 2010)

اقدم في هذا المقال طريقة بسيطة و بالمجان لتدفئة المنزل ,المواد بسيطة و رخيصة و متوفرة في محلات الخردة و لمن يرغب .
يلزمنا بعض المواد :

لوح سخان شمسي تقليدي او اكثر ويمكن الحصول علية من محلات الخردة ب 20 دينار.
مشع خاص بالتدفئة المركزية(بضع شمعات او اكثر حسب مساحة البيت) ايضا يمكن الحصول علية من محلات الخردة بسعر قليل.
انابيب معدنية او بلاستيكية نصف انش و انابيب عزل كالتي توضع على انابيب المكيفات النحاسية او صوف صخري و محبس ماء .
حديد زاوية مدهون.
براغي رول بلاك.
سائل تبريد مضاد للاكدة و مانع للتجمد(خاص بالسيارات و يمكن استبدالة بالماء).
طريقة العمل:
يثبت اللوح او الالوح الشمسية بالجدار الخارجي من خلال قضبان حديد الزاوية للبيت من جهة الجنوب و يجب ان لا يكون امامها اي عوائق تحجب الشمس و تثبت و تعلق باحكام ببراغي الرول بلاك بزاوية مناسبة للحصول اكبر كمية اشعاع شمسي.
يثبت المشع بالجدار داخل البيت , و يوصل انبوب معزول مع المحبس من اعلى المشع الى اعلى اللوح الشمسي و اخر من اسفل المشع الى اسفل اللوح الشمسي .
ثم نقوم باضافة السائل المضاد للاكسدة او الماء للنظام و نتاكد من طرد الهواء وحل السائل مكانة و نغلقة باحكام و على الفور يبدأ النظام بالعمل و بفاعلية و يبدأ المشع باطلاق الحرارة و الدفيء المجاني حتى انك احيانا تضطر لتعديل ضبط المحبس لتقلل الحرارة . 
تذكر" كلما زاد عدد الالواح الشمسية و المشعات زادت الحرارة في بيتك و قلت فاتورة الطاقة و هذا النظام نهاري و يحتاج لشمس مشرقة جزئيا و يا حبذا لو كان كليا اما في الليل فهو لا يعمل و تحتاج حينها الى مصدر اخر للتدفئة و لكنك تكون وفرت النصيب الاكبر من فاتورة الطاقة و حصلت على تدفئة نظيفة و امنة و تكون قد ساهمت بتقليل الدفيئة و الحفاظ على كوكب الارض.

والله من وراء القصد 

د. اسامة الجمل


----------



## carlos011 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

great work
thank you


----------



## سمير شربك (22 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور على الفكره


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (11 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## mouhamed1974 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور على الفكره*​


----------



## xswqaz (30 نوفمبر 2010)

للاسف انا لست معك يا دكتور في هذا النظام وللاسف النظام فاشل بمعنى كلمة فاشل ان كان في النهار او في الليل .

حيث ان درجة حرارة الماء لنقل بانها وصلت الذروة في ( الطاقة الشمسية ) وهي 95 درجة مؤوية . ولتسخين منزل مكون من 10 رديرات ذو اطوال 1 متر فقط فان درجة حرارة الماء الراجع لللوحة الشمسية لتسخينها تعادل تقريبا درجة حرارة الماء الخارجة من السخان الشمسي ( 95 ) - 20 درجة مؤوية توزع فقدانها على الرديترات ال 10 لتسخين المنزل = 75 درجة مؤوية ..........

لغاية الان كلامك دكتور منطقي ......... هنا نستفيد من تسخين المنزل حيث الرديتر ممتاز جدا اذا وصلت له بشكل مستمر 80 الى 95 درجة مؤوية من المياه .

ناتي للمرحلة التي بعدها وهي كيف سنبقي على وجود درجة حرارة مياه بشكل مستمر وبطاقة لا تتعدى الدقيقة من استبدال المياء المياه الساخنة مع الباردة ( يعني بالعربي سنضع ماتور ضخ في بداية خروج الماء الساخن من السخان لتعمل على اكمال دورة المياه من السخان الشمسي الى الرديتر والعكس ) وكحسبة بسيطة جدا والحد الاعلى هي دقيقة ترجع المياه الى السخان الشمسي بدرجة حرارة 75 درجة مؤوية ولا تجلس سوى اقل من 20 ثانية كحد اقصى في المشع وتنطلق مرة اخرى الى الرديتر المنزلي ... لتكمل دورتها .


المشكلة تكمن في ال 20 ثانية ولنقل نصف دقيقة وهذا مستحيل على بقاء الماء في السخان الشمسي ..

طيب يا ترى يا دكتور كم لوح من الواح السخانات الشمسية ستحتاج لتكسب الماء ال 20 درجة مؤوية خلال اقل من 30 ثانية ؟؟

هنا المشكلة تكمن صديقي وعزيزي الفاضل الدكتور اسامة 

كلي احترام لرئيك الفاضل


----------



## اسامةالجمل (5 يناير 2011)

عزيزي swqaz اشكر مشاركتك و اهتمامك 
و اود اعلامك ان وظيفة المحبس الموجود على النظام هو التحكم بكمية السائل و حرارتة المتدفق من و الى المشع و كون النظام الخارجي معزول تماما كما اشرت في موضوعي فالحرارة يتم اشعاعها في الداخل فقط و هو بالضبط نفس مبدأ نظام سخان الحمام الشمسي فهو لا يحتاج اي مضخة بل يعمل على مبدأ اختلاف كثافات الماء , فالماء الحار يرتفع للاعلى و يحل مكانة الماء البارد هكذا تكتمل الدورة .لا نتوقع من هذا النظام ان يرفع درجة حرارة بيت الى 20مئوية و به 10 مشعات اي يتكون من 10 غرف متوسطة المساحة كونك ذكرت ان طول المشع متر واحد بمستقبل شمسي واحد, بل تحتاج الى عشرين مستقبل شمسي و ربما اكثر لتدفئة هذا البيت العملاق .
ولا ننسى ان العزل الحراري المحكم لجدران البيت و الشبابيك المزدوجة الزجاج يساهم كثيرا في فعالية هذا النظام واي نظام كان.


----------

